# Firefox problem--tabs not opening w/in same window



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I've checked all the settings in Firefox, and none have changed. I had always set the open new tab/open new link in current window as the default, but for some reason, whenever I now click on a link to open a new tab, it opens as a whole, new _window_.

How the hell do I fix this?


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

Tools -> Options -> Tabs -> check "open new windows in tab instead"

(Firefox 4)


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Been there, done that. Didn't work.


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

Does it do it in safe mode?


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

This is the 4.0.1?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

armophob said:


> This is the 4.0.1?


Yes


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

OK, this is weird. I changed NOTHING. All evening it has been doing this. Suddenly it has stopped.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

your welcome


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I'd thank somebody, but there's no one to thank.

Except for the Force.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Never underestimate the power of the Force.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Indeed.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

The force or that faith you quote?

Or the same thing?


----------

